
A Manual of Operation for the Automated Sequence Controlled Calculator (1946) - breck
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/manual-operation-automated-sequence-controlled-calculator
======
breck
The book in PDF form:
[https://ia600503.us.archive.org/10/items/marki_operman_1946/...](https://ia600503.us.archive.org/10/items/marki_operman_1946/MarkI_operMan_1946.pdf)

